# how to have Teddy cut



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all, Teddy is having his first cut tonight, he is 5 months, I have no idea how to have him cut, I think he just needs a tidy up, any ideas would be very helpfully, 
Thanks xX


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

How about a Teddy (bear) cut? 

Ian


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lo Ian, I was going to say the same thing...lol


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Lo Ian, I was going to say the same thing...lol


Sorry Lauren - I have been looking for an example on the site of a Teddy Bear cut but can't find one - any ideas Amanda?

Ian


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lauren

I recently took Biscuit to Pets at Home for a trim at 5 months and they simply took about 1.5" off all over his body - although 1" would have been ok. I asked for a 'puppy trim' and they seemed to understand ok. Only problem is that I didn't want them to touch his face - which they did - despite several requests not to! How long is Teddy's coat? Maybe he just needs a tummy trim and other bits of tidying up here and there. Biscuit has an extra thick coat so I just wanted to get on top of it before his adult coat comes in.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Depending in the look you want ... a Puppy or Lamb cut .. or for a fullier look a Teddy Bear cut .. I think as long as you explain exactly what you want or show them a photo of another cockapoo cut .... also it is tricky as cockapoos differ so much in coat type and texture, that the same cut will look completely different on some dogs ... 

I go for a shorter teddy bear cut on my girls, so in between a puppy cut and teddy bear cut .. basically 1-1.5 inchs all over and try to keep the legs full too .. go for what suits Teddy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll have a look for a picture!


----------

